# Leaking Freezer Bags???



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Okay - I have a question that I'm hoping yall have the answer too. 

Is it NORMAL for the freezer bags to LEAK fluids when thawing? I've put raw chickens in the bags and then time to thaw and my refrigerator gets nasty! It isn't just sweat from the bag, but pink bloody chicken stuff sweating.

I have moved those things into containers on the days I give those to the dogs now so the containers don't leak - but it was so annoying to have to clean out the refrigerator.

Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I bought cheap store-brand bags that leaked. 
Ziplocks don't leak. I still put my stuff in a plastic container to thaw, though. I have a big rubbermaid tote for the large packages, and I always have to rinse out the yuk at the bottom. My dogfood fridge has a big tray with a 1" lip so most of the icky blood is contained.
You may be able to find trays at a restaurant supply store. Not sure where mine came from.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I put the meat in sandwich bags and then in freezer bags. Yes, my bags leak and I buy the cheapest out of Aldi's because I'm just going to throw them away. I put the bag in plastic containers, or at teh very least put a paper towel under it for easy clean up.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Even the heavy duty freezer bags can leak if you are shoving in RMBs (especially chicken backs).

I have several plastic tubs that I put the bags in to defrost - whether in the dog fridge or on the counter.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

They almost always leak when thawing so I quit getting the more expensive freezer bags and switched to the plain storage bags - they leak too, but are cheaper. I put the bags in cake pans in the frig to contain the mess.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I buy the cheapest freezer bags from walmart as I always throw them away when I'm done. They leak. I put the bags in a tupperwear container when I have then thawing so contain the mess.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, they all leak. So gross. I use Tupperware too when thawing in the refrigerator.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks yall - Now I know I'm not going crazy! - I bought the Ziplocs from the Costco and was so surprised....But now that I know it is normal....will make sure to use a rubber container.

thanks!

Robert


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh yes they leak...all of them. I thaw meat in the fridge in tupperware or on a plate to catch the yuck juice and avoid me breaking my back cleaning out the whole fridge


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I haven't had the ziplocks leak. They sweat when thawing, but don't leak. I am only freezing turkey necks in them, not sharp RMB's. I still thaw in a plastic container regardless.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I too put my bags in a shallow plastic container to contain any leaks. I only have one frig, so I use the bottom shelf for the dog food.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

New ziplocs or heftys dont leak. I buy the zipper close ones b/c it makes them easy to close. I rinse them out and put them back in the freezer once the dog is fed so that they can be reused without them being a gross smelly mess. After the bag has been used for seveal rotations then it may sometimes leak from a small rmb puncture but like others I thaw in a container to catch any such juices.

I am surprised so many throw the bags away after first use, that really increases your cost of each meal.


----------

